# Tyler Says



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

He's so damn cheeky : :crazy: 
Hi!!!









Nope,no more pics please,









Thanks for lookin


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

He's a cutie....lovely pics


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww aint he gorgous  *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics hes lovely


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Hes so sweet and has lots of character by the look of things.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

:001_wub: Aw he's lovely :001_wub: 

Mel


----------



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

What a great staff you have he's a real stunner isn't he
Grant


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww he's lovely


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

awwww hes lovely!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks all 

He's a fab dog,infact the best SBT we've owned I think


----------



## maisyjess (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwww he's gorgeous. I really wanted a staff


----------



## flynnsmum (Jul 27, 2009)

He is fab, looks very much like my daughters late dog. She lost him a few months ago, he was a wonderful dog.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

He's gorgeous...lovely pics.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

DT says tell Tyler he's gorgeous!


----------

